# Move to Shenyang or not??



## Lucita

Hi,

My husband has a potential job opportunity in Shenyang (North China) and I would be very grateful for any advice as regards taking two children to live there? One is 9 months the other is almost 3. 

My main concerns are health, education and being able to buy Western groceries and baby milk that the children are used to. 

I have done some research into health provision and it seems if you take out insurances (SOS and a UK based insurer) and know where to go, you will receive good care, is that correct?

I have also located an international school for my son who is fast approaching school age. I could only find one but will have some time to find more I guess but any advice would be welcome.

I am also worried about getting basic goods like bread and beans!!! And formula milk and calpol. I am also asthmatic and my son has eczema - how easily can I get our treatments for them?

I am very keen to get in touch with any expat communities in Shenyang, as although I am excited to learn more about chinese culture, I think it helps to have a bedrock of support/friendships from those who have similar expectations to yourself.

I also have a pet cat who I really want to come with us and am prepared for him to be a housecat once there. Any advice/experiences in shipping pets to China would also be appreciated.

I am very very nervous about this move but feel it could be a fantastic opportunity not only for my husband's career but also for the children but am just a bit wary as they are both still very young.

Thank you,

L


----------



## bkinsy

Lucita said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband has a potential job opportunity in Shenyang (North China) and I would be very grateful for any advice as regards taking two children to live there? One is 9 months the other is almost 3.
> 
> My main concerns are health, education and being able to buy Western groceries and baby milk that the children are used to.
> 
> I have done some research into health provision and it seems if you take out insurances (SOS and a UK based insurer) and know where to go, you will receive good care, is that correct?
> 
> I have also located an international school for my son who is fast approaching school age. I could only find one but will have some time to find more I guess but any advice would be welcome.
> 
> I am also worried about getting basic goods like bread and beans!!! And formula milk and calpol. I am also asthmatic and my son has eczema - how easily can I get our treatments for them?
> 
> I am very keen to get in touch with any expat communities in Shenyang, as although I am excited to learn more about chinese culture, I think it helps to have a bedrock of support/friendships from those who have similar expectations to yourself.
> 
> I also have a pet cat who I really want to come with us and am prepared for him to be a housecat once there. Any advice/experiences in shipping pets to China would also be appreciated.
> 
> I am very very nervous about this move but feel it could be a fantastic opportunity not only for my husband's career but also for the children but am just a bit wary as they are both still very young.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> L


Hi Lucita,
My name is Brad. My wife, two children and I moved to Shenyang 10 months ago and are really enjoying life in China. I'll try to answer some of your questions.

Education
Both of our kids attend Shenyang International School. It is an excellent, well-established school (k-12). Except for Chinese language class, all classes are taught in English. I think the total enrollment is currently about 180 students. Let us know if you have any specific questions.

Health
There are several modern hospitals throughout the city in case of emergencies. For planned procedures, some expats choose to go to Beijing or elsewhere, but in general the level of health care is very good. 

Western Groceries
These are available, but of course more expensive. I was surprised to find many familiar brand names from the USA and Europe in Shenyang. Again, they're available... but more expensive. I'm not sure about baby formula because our kids are older. I DO know that you can buy it; I just don't know about different brands/types?

Pets
Friends of ours brought their cat from Germany. Shipping pets is easy. You just need a crate (pet carrier) and pets fly on the same plane as you, although not in the passenger compartment. Picking up your pet is just like picking up your luggage; you go to a designated spot in the destination airport and pick up your pet.

My wife is a member of the International Club of Shenyang and knows many people here. I'm sure she'd be willing to answer any more questions you might have. 

Best of luck to you and your family!

Cheers!
Brad


----------



## Lucita

*Thank you*

Hi Brad,

Thank you so much for your post. 

I can't tell you how reassuring it is to hear you say how much yourself and your family are enjoying Shenyang. I just think the only way you can really decide on a move like this is to talk to people who are there or who have been there.

I feel a wee bit silly really asking the questions that I have but I have no experience of China and with taking little ones, I have to be sure that they will be catered for especially with regards to their health and education.

I have had a look at the International School website but its good to get a reccomendation from another parent. I have e-mailed them however for further info. I thought about home schooling but I would really like the children to go out to school with other children especially when there is access to kids from all over the world. 

Good also to hear that you rate the local hospitals. I just need to know that if any of us became suddenly ill or needed emergency care, it was there and to a good standard. I think we will take out SOS insurance anyway as well as private health insurance from the UK, more for the sake of the little ones than us. Can you register with one practice for the every day stuff as you can in the UK? I would like to have a consistant family doctor. Perhaps the health insurance would see to that? And should I stock up on the things we have on prescription here as I have heard it is hard to get like for like in China?

With regards to Western goods, if I have to pay more so be it but I am sure with time I will get less reliant on Western stuff and also know how to get alternatives and take good advantage of visits home and visitors from home to bring us some creature comforts.

As for our cat, we intend to use a shipping agent so hopefully things should run more smoothly. My only concern is that he will have to spend 7 days in quarantine and I am a bit worried about the standard of care. Would you kindly ask your German friends their experience of this and whether they feel able to let their cat go outside? 

Also driving in Shenyang, I have read that most people hire a driver? Is that so?

And what's the pollution level like? I have asthma and this worries me a little.

Finally, when we are settled and the children a bit older, I would like to teach, do you know many overseas teachers?

I am so sorry to bombard you with all these questions but its not so easy to get in touch with an ex-pat in China let alone Shenyang! And I found the international club website yesterday so if your wife had the time to have a chat via e-mail, I would be so grateful. 

Thank you again Brad, really appreciate you answering my post.

L 


My name is Brad. My wife, two children and I moved to Shenyang 10 months ago and are really enjoying life in China. I'll try to answer some of your questions.

Education
Both of our kids attend Shenyang International School. It is an excellent, well-established school (k-12). Except for Chinese language class, all classes are taught in English. I think the total enrollment is currently about 180 students. Let us know if you have any specific questions.

Health
There are several modern hospitals throughout the city in case of emergencies. For planned procedures, some expats choose to go to Beijing or elsewhere, but in general the level of health care is very good. 

Western Groceries
These are available, but of course more expensive. I was surprised to find many familiar brand names from the USA and Europe in Shenyang. Again, they're available... but more expensive. I'm not sure about baby formula because our kids are older. I DO know that you can buy it; I just don't know about different brands/types?

Pets
Friends of ours brought their cat from Germany. Shipping pets is easy. You just need a crate (pet carrier) and pets fly on the same plane as you, although not in the passenger compartment. Picking up your pet is just like picking up your luggage; you go to a designated spot in the destination airport and pick up your pet.

My wife is a member of the International Club of Shenyang and knows many people here. I'm sure she'd be willing to answer any more questions you might have. 

Best of luck to you and your family!

Cheers!
Brad[/QUOTE]


----------



## bkinsy

Hi Lucita,

No problem, my wife and I lived abroad for 10 years and still had tons of questions prior to moving to China.
I tried to post my wife's email but got an error message; so I'll describe the parts of the address and you can try it, OK? The first part is: ulisklein followed by the "at" symbol, and the provider is gmail. Hope you can figure that out...
OK, so here are a couple of responses:

Education
Our children were in Montessori school early on, and then cyber-schooled for a year, then home schooled prior to moving here and enrolling in the International School. They have both adjusted really well and really enjoy their school, friends, and teachers. Thinking about teaching? Well, yes... we know a lot of teachers here including many at the International School and the principal. In fact, my wife is a teacher too, but she doesn't teach at the international school. If you happen to be an English teacher, opportunities abound.

Healthcare
Most of the expats here use Global Doctors as needed. They are a mix of American and Chinese physicians who are the ones to see for any type of care. Their medical expertise and knowledge of both languages is VERY helpful if you would ever need to go to a hospital because they will accompany you and offer second opinions and translation assistance. I can't offer any advice on insurance... I have world-wide coverage from my employer, so I didn't need to address that here in China.

Pets
I sent an email to our friends asking about the quarantine. I'll let you know when we hear from them. I do know that their cat is a house cat. They do not let it outside.

Driving
We don't drive here because we can walk to the office and the kids take a bus to school. The public transportation is actually pretty good. Lots of buses, cheap taxis, and the first subway (metro) just opened. We know people who drive their own cars, and people who have drivers. So basically, whatever you are comfortable doing, there's an opportunity.

Pollution
Like all big cities, there IS some pollution. Some days are worse than others depending on the weather. I can tell you that it is rarely hazy here and the pollution levels are less than in other major Chinese cities. The fact that there are mostly blue skies and sunshine got us through the cold winter!

That's it for now... 

Best,
Brad


----------



## ernest65

*European food stuff*

Hello Lucita,
I am living in Shenyang. Don't worry about shopping. There is a big store named METRO (Mai de long). You can get all the stuff you need for your kids. All imported items. The only thing you have to do, just get you a menbership card at your first visit. Takes 10 minutes and free of charge. 
Welcome in Shenyang. A place you can enjoy many things. 
Hope to hear from you
Ernest



Lucita said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband has a potential job opportunity in Shenyang (North China) and I would be very grateful for any advice as regards taking two children to live there? One is 9 months the other is almost 3.
> 
> My main concerns are health, education and being able to buy Western groceries and baby milk that the children are used to.
> 
> I have done some research into health provision and it seems if you take out insurances (SOS and a UK based insurer) and know where to go, you will receive good care, is that correct?
> 
> I have also located an international school for my son who is fast approaching school age. I could only find one but will have some time to find more I guess but any advice would be welcome.
> 
> I am also worried about getting basic goods like bread and beans!!! And formula milk and calpol. I am also asthmatic and my son has eczema - how easily can I get our treatments for them?
> 
> I am very keen to get in touch with any expat communities in Shenyang, as although I am excited to learn more about chinese culture, I think it helps to have a bedrock of support/friendships from those who have similar expectations to yourself.
> 
> I also have a pet cat who I really want to come with us and am prepared for him to be a housecat once there. Any advice/experiences in shipping pets to China would also be appreciated.
> 
> I am very very nervous about this move but feel it could be a fantastic opportunity not only for my husband's career but also for the children but am just a bit wary as they are both still very young.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> L


----------



## Lucita

*Hi Ernest and Brad*

Hi Ernest,

Thank you for your post and that's good to know about the shopping - thank you. 

How long have you been in Shenyang? 

At first I was very unsure when my husband proposed a possible contract there but the more information I am getting, the more interested I am in going. Its just a bit more of a challenge when you have children and pets but I am determined to be brave and just get on with it as I am feeling more and more confident that this will be a brilliant experience for them and us.

Can you tell me more about the seasons there? I understand winters are very cold but summers can be hotter than the UK?

Where's good to go for a day out or a trip with the children? It would be nice to get out of the city occassionally.

Hi Brad,

Thank you again for your post and for contacting your friends about their cat's experiences of Shenyang. 

I have just sent an e-mail to your wife and it looks like it has been sent. You are very kind to have put me in touch with her, I really appreciate it.

My husband's contract is still not definate but looks extremely positive and if agreeable would mean a move in 4-6 weeks. Hoping to know for sure in the next couple of weeks so fingers crossed.

Well thanks again both.

L


----------



## bkinsy

Hi Lucita,

Wow... 4-6 weeks is pretty fast. 
We've found that there are a lot of parks throughout the city. There's one major park along the wu li river that stretches for about 10k or more. Plenty of opportunities for day trips. The mountains in An Shan are beautiful and there are closer destinations too such as the botonical gardens. You'll have a lot more flexibility with a car, but it's easy to make day trips with the train as well.

Yes, there are four seasons and the winters are very cold. We didn't receive much snow this past winter. And summers are hot. There was a period of a couple of weeks last summer where the air conditioner was on almost non-stop.

Unless you are moving your entire household (e.g. your company is paying for a container), you might want to ask my wife about specific needs. My own experience is that we brought way too much stuff. Almost everything is available here. So aside from your favorite tea cup, you can really buy most things you might want.

Best wishes as you prepare to move...
Brad


----------



## David li

*teach in shenyang /jobs in shenyang -contact shenyang david tutor agency*

FLTA- Foreign Language Teaching Agency(Shenyang)

David Tutor Agency 

Teaching english in shenyang 
FLTA- Foreign Language Teaching Agency(Shenyang) 
Full-time and part-time positions in universities/ high schools/ elementary schools/kindergartens/ English Training Centers/summer camps/tutoring in Shenyang/dalian and many cities in china.


skype:syflta


----------



## Obikenobi

*British curriculum*

I am moving to Shenyang soon. Is it possible to contact you to ask some questions about British school curriculum in Shenyang? Thanks.


----------



## Sizzling

Shenyang is not as much fun as Beijing, but it is still a good place to live. Just a bit cold in the winter. Overall very safe (except the traffic).


----------



## 267473

Hi, 
I've been living in Shenyang since April, and was a frequent visitor during the previous winter. I lived in a neighboring city for 2 years before that. Air quality is variable, especially in winter. Shenyang's homes and offices are centrally heated by a network of coal fired plants. Coal is also burned to produce some (if not all) of Shenyang's electrical power.

Discussing air quality proved to be a powder keg issue in another forum I once participated in. I wouldn't bring it up at all if you didn't mention you have asthma.
My personal feeling is that the air quality is good enough that most people are not aware of any problems. That's anecdotal, and of very little value in terms of assessing your own risk or that of your children.

China's Ministry of Environmental Protection provides hard data on air quality for a long list of Chinese cities. Oddly enough, Shenyang doesn't appear on the list (at least not today), but neighboring cities, Tieling, Anshan, and Fushun do. I lived in Fushun, and I can say that air quality there is typically worse than in Shenyang because of a high concentration of heavy industries there.

There are questions over the test methods and reliability of the published data. My own feeling is that China recognizes that its cities have air quality issues, and is taking measures to alleviate them. The data they publish may not be of the same standard as data published in western democracies, but it's certainly worth a look.

Human beings don't necessarily make the best judges of air quality because some of the most harmful particles are too small for our senses to detect.

Also, while anti-smoking measures are in place, they are not strictly enforced -- least of all in bars, but also in many restaurants. Shopping mall washrooms are generally smoke-filed. I have a tobacco smoke allergy, so I'm very attuned to this issue. 

I meant to post this message more than a week ago, but some connections problems caused me too lose the entire post. 

Shenyang is a great city with many lovely features. I'm very content to live here.


----------



## Southerncalm

Shenyang does not have the night life that the bigger cities have thats true

But it has been rated as one of the most foreigner friendly cities in all of China for many years

Cold most of the year
Short summer etc

But there are often more Expats in Shenyang that you realize
But like many large cities you may no always think it or run into them

I once read that many times there are over 100,000 foreigners in Shenyang at one time

There are also lots of housing areas just for english speaking expat families

Since you are going with your family i think you wont be as worried about the same night life a single person may seek out

If you live near coworkers of you or your spouse you will find they always have some sort of plans and events going on for you and the kids to be involved with as well

Best wishes


----------



## 267473

Southerncalm said:


> There are also lots of housing areas just for english speaking expat families


I didn't know that. In which part of the city would I find one of these areas? Most of my friends are Chinese and I'm not plugged into the ex-pat scene. 

Also, I would like to agree that the "100,000 foreigners" estimate is probably accurate, but it certainly includes a lot of people from non-English speaking countries -- Russia, and other former USSR states in particular. They're all pretty certain to have studied English, but whether they can speak it or not, is a different question.

The few friends I have who enjoy bar scene seem to find enough variety to keep them amused, so I think Shenyang nightlife is pretty good.


----------



## Megan Elise

*Pet help*

I know I'm a few years late, but I was wondering if you ended up bringing your cat.
And if so, how'd it go? I live in Liaoning province and want to bring my cat over from the states and desperately need any information on bringing cats in through Shenyang international airport.



Lucita said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband has a potential job opportunity in Shenyang (North China) and I would be very grateful for any advice as regards taking two children to live there? One is 9 months the other is almost 3.
> 
> My main concerns are health, education and being able to buy Western groceries and baby milk that the children are used to.
> 
> I have done some research into health provision and it seems if you take out insurances (SOS and a UK based insurer) and know where to go, you will receive good care, is that correct?
> 
> I have also located an international school for my son who is fast approaching school age. I could only find one but will have some time to find more I guess but any advice would be welcome.
> 
> I am also worried about getting basic goods like bread and beans!!! And formula milk and calpol. I am also asthmatic and my son has eczema - how easily can I get our treatments for them?
> 
> I am very keen to get in touch with any expat communities in Shenyang, as although I am excited to learn more about chinese culture, I think it helps to have a bedrock of support/friendships from those who have similar expectations to yourself.
> 
> I also have a pet cat who I really want to come with us and am prepared for him to be a housecat once there. Any advice/experiences in shipping pets to China would also be appreciated.
> 
> I am very very nervous about this move but feel it could be a fantastic opportunity not only for my husband's career but also for the children but am just a bit wary as they are both still very young.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> L


----------



## Southerncalm

iannou said:


> I didn't know that. In which part of the city would I find one of these areas? Most of my friends are Chinese and I'm not plugged into the ex-pat scene.
> 
> Also, I would like to agree that the "100,000 foreigners" estimate is probably accurate, but it certainly includes a lot of people from non-English speaking countries -- Russia, and other former USSR states in particular. They're all pretty certain to have studied English, but whether they can speak it or not, is a different question.
> 
> The few friends I have who enjoy bar scene seem to find enough variety to keep them amused, so I think Shenyang nightlife is pretty good.


There are half a dozen to a dozen housing areas that are half or more of english speakers
these housing areas are far more expensive as you would guess

if you have facebook there are a few shenyang groups specific with many english speaking members that you can read many post from housing to where to buy food etc. 

also lots of data about schools if you need that 

feel free to add my skype if you want to know more i will try
my name there is same as my name here
southerncalm
for skype

my yahoo email and chat is futureproof001
obviously at_yahoo as well


----------



## alexandre0712

*hello lucita*

Hello,

i saw your message about shenyang health care. I am moving to shenyang soon with my family. by the way, What is the name trustful international clinic in shenyang in case of emmergency? are you speaking english or chinese? 

thanks
Alexandre




Lucita said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband has a potential job opportunity in Shenyang (North China) and I would be very grateful for any advice as regards taking two children to live there? One is 9 months the other is almost 3.
> 
> My main concerns are health, education and being able to buy Western groceries and baby milk that the children are used to.
> 
> I have done some research into health provision and it seems if you take out insurances (SOS and a UK based insurer) and know where to go, you will receive good care, is that correct?
> 
> I have also located an international school for my son who is fast approaching school age. I could only find one but will have some time to find more I guess but any advice would be welcome.
> 
> I am also worried about getting basic goods like bread and beans!!! And formula milk and calpol. I am also asthmatic and my son has eczema - how easily can I get our treatments for them?
> 
> I am very keen to get in touch with any expat communities in Shenyang, as although I am excited to learn more about chinese culture, I think it helps to have a bedrock of support/friendships from those who have similar expectations to yourself.
> 
> I also have a pet cat who I really want to come with us and am prepared for him to be a housecat once there. Any advice/experiences in shipping pets to China would also be appreciated.
> 
> I am very very nervous about this move but feel it could be a fantastic opportunity not only for my husband's career but also for the children but am just a bit wary as they are both still very young.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> L


----------



## leslie.sg

hi i am new in shenyang, im from singapore. i will love to kn ow is that a fix gathering place where expats meets in shenyang


----------

